# No sound on Ipad and Iphone?



## Milleram (Mar 26, 2020)

My sister started playing Pocket Camp just a few days ago, and ever since she has started, she has said there is no sound. She is playing on an Ipad. My niece, who has been playing since launch, has also said there is no sound for her game either. She has never complained about this problem before. Any ideas on why this might be happening? My sister claims she has checked both her in game settings and her general Ipad settings. I cannot see exactly what she has done, though, because I don't live with her. Could this be due to a recent update or something? Is it some kind of glitch? As a side note, I am also playing the latest version on an Iphone, and my sound works just fine. Oh, and apparently the sound works for both of them when they use headphones.


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 27, 2020)

Sometimes this issue happens to me when I want to listen to Snapchat audios but I’ve been listening to music. Make sure all of her apps are closed then unplug the earphones. If not, turn the iPad off and back on again instead. If that still doesn’t work then reinstall the app as the data will be saved on the cloud.


----------



## Milleram (Mar 27, 2020)

Shiny Star said:


> Sometimes this issue happens to me when I want to listen to Snapchat audios but I’ve been listening to music. Make sure all of her apps are closed then unplug the earphones. If not, turn the iPad off and back on again instead. If that still doesn’t work then reinstall the app as the data will be saved on the cloud.



Thanks so much for the suggestions! I appreciate them. c:


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 29, 2020)

amye.miller said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestions! I appreciate them. c:


No problem. Any luck fixing it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



amye.miller said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestions! I appreciate them. c:


No problem. Any luck fixing it?


----------



## Milleram (Mar 31, 2020)

Shiny Star said:


> No problem. Any luck fixing it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Neither of them ever mentioned the problem again, so hopefully that means one of the suggestions worked? Lol. I'll ask my sister about it today, just to be sure. XD


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 27, 2020)

I just installed the game and mine does this too. But I can hear everything with I pair my AirPods, just not when trying to use the iPhone’s speaker. Weird!


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 28, 2020)

I cracked the case: you have to make sure your ringer isn’t turned off/on silent, even if your phone volume is turned all the way up


----------



## Livia (Aug 31, 2020)

I play on an ipad and I've never had sound. I do if I use earbuds, but not without them.


----------



## XD001 (Sep 9, 2020)

Please make sure to report those issues to Nintendo so they can fix them, use this email to contact the support team: ac-pocketcamp-support@nintendo.co.jp make sure to include as much information as possible.

Source


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I cracked the case: you have to make sure your ringer isn’t turned off/on silent, even if your phone volume is turned all the way up



Yup, this. For some reason miitomo was like this too. You have to switch on the ringer or use headphones


----------



## Milleram (Sep 11, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I cracked the case: you have to make sure your ringer isn’t turned off/on silent, even if your phone volume is turned all the way up



I'm not sure if they're still having this issue or if they've just been using headphones this whole time in order to get around it, but I'll let them know about the ringer thing. Thanks, guys!


----------

